# Christina Hendricks: „Meine Brüste sind echt”



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2011)

*Christina Hendricks: „Meine Brüste sind echt”
Eine Schönheitsoperation hat Christina Hendricks nicht nötig*​


Kurven sind in! Ob Beyonce oder Kim Kardashian, die Hollywood-Stars von heute sind alles andere als mager, und wir merken einfach immer mehr, dass volle Brüste und ein runder Hintern angesagter sind, denn je.

Auch „Mad Men”-Star Christina Hendricks ist bekannt für ihre voluminöse Figur und besonders durch ihre dralle Oberweite gilt die Schauspielerin derzeit als absolutes Sexsymbol. Auf ihr kurvenreiches Image ist Christina Hendricks sehr stolz. Das Einzige was sie jedoch stört, ist die Tatsache, dass sie andauernd gefragt wird, ob ihre Oberweite denn überhaupt echt sei.




 

 

​


„Ich verstehe nicht, warum das so ein interessantes Thema ist”, erklärte die 36-Jährige, „jeder, der sich ein bisschen auskennt, müsste eigentlich wissen, dass meine Brüste echt sind”. Eine klare und ehrliche Ansage, bei der bestimmt so einige ihrer Kolleginnen ganz neidisch werden.:thumbup:

RP


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Padderson (27 Mai 2011)

Ich liebe Rotkäppchen :WOW:
Danke für den Beitrag :thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Mai 2011)

Die sieht aber auch geil aus!


----------



## tommie3 (28 Mai 2011)

Zeigen!!!


----------



## Punisher (28 Mai 2011)

wers glaubt


----------

